# Where to set minnow trap



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been catching a lot of pike on the bad river. Most 19-20 inches I want to catch bigger pike and want to use minnows/chubs. 
Where ideally is the best place to place a minnow trap? Near some structure/weeds. Or should I just find some slow water and put it on the bottom. What about bait? In scouts we used bread to catch perch minnows. But, in looking for some 3-4 inch chubs/minnows. I could just buy some goldens but, I want to try and match what is in the river.


----------



## msujberry (Dec 18, 2006)

I always had good luck placing it near structure where the minnows felt comfortable. I used dough balls made out of shredded wheat.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

mbird. I hook n line em from culverts/ditches.it can be fast and furious.get it down and you can drop them in the bait bucket.it doesn't take long to get what you need.i use a longer rod n just leave 10 -12 ft of line out,pendulum style.a lil piece of worm.need lotsa water or aerater or they wont last.stay in the river system to be legal.(if theres 2 of ya, one just takes em off and makes sure bait is good)its fun too bill


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. I did buy a aerator this last winter. Should I keep them in my Michigan basement so they don't die from the heat if I catch a bunch for later? Closest place for minnows is either hicks in Clio, cabelas, and gander in Saginaw. I work third shift so ideally I would like to either hook and line/ set my trap in the morning when I get out. Either put them in my bucket and place them in the basement untill I wake up. Or when I wake up pull the trap and head out. The bad crosses north of my house about three miles. I am thinking of asking the land owner for permission to trap them. Or I have some other public areas I want to try.


----------



## msujberry (Dec 18, 2006)

slowpaya said:


> mbird. I hook n line em from culverts/ditches.it can be fast and furious.get it down and you can drop them in the bait bucket.it doesn't take long to get what you need.i use a longer rod n just leave 10 -12 ft of line out,pendulum style.a lil piece of worm.need lotsa water or aerater or they wont last.stay in the river system to be legal.(if theres 2 of ya, one just takes em off and makes sure bait is good)its fun too bill


I forgot about those days! We used to also catch them that way or on the smallest fly we could find in our box.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

best for the minnies is leave em in creek until you need them.try it in your basement and see how they do,if its cool they might be ok.when I get them I always take their water with me.for bait ive used crackers,donuts,bread,stuff like that.big chunk dog food prolly work good.possibilitys are endless.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

msujberry said:


> I forgot about those days! We used to also catch them that way or on the smallest fly we could find in our box.


its good way to do it if you cant pull a trap and go.50 cents to a 1.00 a piece if ya buy em .I like to have a coupla dozen with me,if ya don't go thru them its no big deal.
bill


----------

